# Spanish Hacienda



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Fellow Ex-Pats,
I am moving my UK State Pension from HMRC and wish to register with the Spanish Tax Authorities.

Can anyone advise me the best way to go about doing this?

All help and advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you read the newspapers today? There is a suggestion that U.K. state pension may not be taxed any more, so it might be easier to leave it where it is, at least until after the budget.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spanish Tax*



Hepa said:


> Have you read the newspapers today? There is a suggestion that U.K. state pension may not be taxed any more, so it might be easier to leave it where it is, at least until after the budget.


Thanks for your reply.

Yes I did see that in the Mail Online.

It,s Ironical as I,ve already set the ball rolling. It,s quite complicated and I did,nt want to cause confusion by putting in too much detail.

What I really need is to find out where the nearest Spanish Hacienda office is to Fuengirola. I imagine it will be Malaga but can,t find an address.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

jamtart98 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes I did see that in the Mail Online.
> 
> ...


Its torremolinos


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jamtart98 said:


> Hi Fellow Ex-Pats,
> I am moving my UK State Pension from HMRC and wish to register with the Spanish Tax Authorities.
> 
> Can anyone advise me the best way to go about doing this?
> ...


You get hold of form FD9 iirc. You fill it in (Spanish and English) and take it tp the relevant hacienda office together with passport and you last tax return in Spain. That is then forwardede to HMRC Nottingham who then zero rate you for tax in the UK. It can take a few months, as they are not always that quick. If you have a government pension you leave that in the UK for taxation, thereby taking advantage of both tax allowance sets

Edit: BTW, you have to declared your state pension as income here in Spain anyway as opposed to the UK if you are a resident / tax resident here.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You get hold of form FD9 iirc. You fill it in (Spanish and English) and take it tp the relevant hacienda office together with passport and you last tax return in Spain. That is then forwardede to HMRC Nottingham who then zero rate you for tax in the UK. It can take a few months, as they are not always that quick. If you have a government pension you leave that in the UK for taxation, thereby taking advantage of both tax allowance sets
> 
> Edit: BTW, you have to declared your state pension as income here in Spain anyway as opposed to the UK if you are a resident / tax resident here.


Thanks for that valuable information. My only problem might be that all my taxation has been done from the UK so I don,t have a Spanish Tax return.

I,ll give them a call first and see what they say.

Thanks again.


----------

